# Looking for opinions



## motrhead (Jun 27, 2007)

I am in the market to purchase a handgun, I am looking for a double action automatic. It will be my first handgun that i will be purchasing. I have fired glocks, springfield XD's, and Berettas. I am looking for good quality firearm, that is a gun that will not need a lot of technical ability to operate. I would rather stay away from glock for personal reasons, they are great guns but i am not looking for theirs. I would like opinions on what i should go and shoot and why. I will be going to a range where i can rent a pistol so i would like options to try. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't think you will find one to rent but I would look into the CZ line. I have two and highly reconmend them. They are DA/SA.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

motrhead said:


> ... It will be my first handgun that i will be purchasing. I have fired glocks, springfield XD's, and Berettas. I am looking for good quality firearm, that is a gun that will not need a lot of technical ability to operate. I would rather stay away from glock for personal reasons, they are great guns but i am not looking for theirs. I would like opinions on what i should go and shoot and why. I will be going to a range where i can rent a pistol so i would like options to try. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I can only offer a caliber, not a why as far as handgun per se. Try anything they have in a 9mm caliber since this will be your first handgun. Don't know the reason behind the Glock so don't rent a Glock. Rent as many as you can and you'll know which you prefer because of fit, feel, recoil, etal. All that you have listed are quality handguns. Just my .02. :watching:


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

motrhead said:


> I am in the market to purchase a handgun, I am looking for a double action automatic. It will be my first handgun that i will be purchasing. I have fired glocks, springfield XD's, and Berettas. I am looking for good quality firearm, that is a gun that will not need a lot of technical ability to operate. I would rather stay away from glock for personal reasons, they are great guns but i am not looking for theirs. I would like opinions on what i should go and shoot and why. I will be going to a range where i can rent a pistol so i would like options to try. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


My 2-cents....

I was where you are not long ago. There are so many good brands and guns out there...... the best thing is to go around and hold some. Even if you cannot fire them, just holding them will give you are good idea of what will work best......

It took me a couple months of driving around to every shop I could find to hold as many guns as possible, before I had a clue what I wanted to buy. I wanted a Glock based on reputation when I first started this. Then it took another month to narrow it down based on budget and availability......I did a lot of thinking and comparing as most probably do, it is not a purchase I wanted to take lightly.....

If you liked any of the ones you've shot, go check them out.....

Of the ones you've talked about, I liked the XDs a lot... real nice guns even if the safety seems weird at first.

As I said before I went shopping I wanted a Glock based on reputation and design. But it ended up that I was not a big fan of the Glock's grip....a little too fat and square. It just didn't feel good in my hand.

And I recently shot a Beretta PX4 and it was pretty nice too, although my buddy said he paid $800 which kind of turned me off to it. I did not think it was $800 nice but that is just one opinion.

I also liked the S&W M&P line, and if I would have had another $250 to spend I would have gotten it instead of the S&W Sigma I did end up with. I went with the best combination of comfort, reliability, price and comfort....did I mention comfort?

Because really that is what is will come down to.... if the gun feels right, it will shoot right. And as long as it is a reputable brand made in recent years it will probably be highly reliable.


----------



## dbarnett0311 (Nov 11, 2008)

The above recommendation is very accurate. One addition though, when handling the firearms around town ask the clerk to show you the breakdown of them (some will some won't). While several have very basic procedures, there are a few that require a bit more knowledge. The feel of the handgun is very important... In regard to price, my advice would be to not buy a cheaper gun that you do not love because of the price. If you find a gun that you absolutely have to have because it passes all the above requirements, then save for a bit longer to get it. Your first gun will always be your first gun.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I am personally a big fan of the 9mm caliber. If you want quality consider Sig Sauer, Heckler & Koch, Smith & Wesson, or Glock. I realize that Glock is not on your list but they are great handguns and probably make most lists of top picks.

Good luck.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Rent, shoot, shoot some more . . . .*

As you have been advised, rent and shoot a pretty good variety of weapons. The 9mm is an excellent round for shooting as well as defense when you use the proper ammo. When you rent, see if you can shoot a Stoeger Cougar 8000 in 9x19mm. It is a great value and a good shooter. Many parts are interchangable with the Beretta 92/96 series such as the mag release from and Elite II. The skelotonized hammer may also work, just don't know from experience. This is just a suggestion, I have one in .40 S&W and it's a great gun. If you shoot enough you will find your fit.


----------



## motrhead (Jun 27, 2007)

Ok i forgot to mention i am not new to shooting, I have shot plenty this will not be my first gun, just the first one i go out to purchase myself. I am looking at getting something in a .45
I am not a fan of glock because of the safety mech on their triggers. I am just not that comfortable with that being the only safety. I love the guns in every other aspect.


----------



## dbarnett0311 (Nov 11, 2008)

Did somebody say .45? Guess these folks are discovering how much I like my P245. I picked this one up a while back, bought it used for $500 smackers.







:smt071


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

motrhead said:


> Ok i forgot to mention i am not new to shooting, I have shot plenty this will not be my first gun, just the first one i go out to purchase myself. I am looking at getting something in a .45
> I am not a fan of glock because of the safety mech on their triggers. I am just not that comfortable with that being the only safety. I love the guns in every other aspect.


The XD's by Springfield have a similar trigger set-up so that would eliminate them as well. SiG Sauer has a DAO (Double Action Only) and DAK (Double Action Kellerman, basically a lighter smoother DAO) trigger available in most models. You can find CPO's (certified Pre-Owned) for about 30% cheaper than brand new and they come with a 1 year warranty. Otherwise brand new isn't so bad if you can drop the coin on one. The P220 is their standard full size model in .45. Single stack set up. An older slightly more compact version is the P245. They are out of production, but can be found from time to time. They now make a P220 Compact instead. Lots of general information on them listed here: http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCatalogCategory.aspx?categoryid=1


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Growler67 said:


> The XD's by Springfield have a similar trigger set-up so that would eliminate them as well.


Yes, the XD's have a similar trigger safety, but, they also have a grip safety ala 1911 style. I wouldn't pass on an XD until I handled it first. I own 2, a .45 compact and a .45 service model. use both on regular basis at club shoots.:smt023


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

45!
Then the XD 45


----------



## motrhead (Jun 27, 2007)

the xd is one of the ones i like, due to the second safety, my concern is someone handling it and accidently hitting the trigger like when pulling it out of the holster. I have handled the xd's and was impressed, my father in law has a sig but i have not gotten to handle or fire it yet. but i do like the guns.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

motrhead said:


> I am in the market to purchase a handgun, I am looking for a double action automatic.


Most of the suggestions above are not double action (though they are pistols you really should look into). For DA, then you will be looking at the Beretta 92's, Sig Sauer, CZ 75 & 85, and I think H&K has a few as well. There are also some older S&W's w/metal frames that I think they might still make. You can check their website for more info.

You could also look at some earlier Walthers as well. Used P1's can be found relatively cheap, and one can even find the occasional P5 on the used market too.

If you are on a budget, there are a few Taurus, Ruger, and Bersa DA's to look at as well....

hth,
PhilR.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

motrhead said:


> Ok i forgot to mention i am not new to shooting, I have shot plenty this will not be my first gun, just the first one i go out to purchase myself. I am looking at getting something in a .45
> I am not a fan of glock because of the safety mech on their triggers. I am just not that comfortable with that being the only safety. I love the guns in every other aspect.


My former Glock models 21 and 30 didn't pan out too well for me for carry purposes. (the 45acp Glocks)...so i went with a Sig P220 SAO after a lot of soul searching. A few 1911's have been through my hands before that, and even though they will always have a place in my heart, I just don't have the 1911 fever some do. My Glocks are the go-to pistols for me in 9mm and 40 S&W, but I got out of the box with the 45acp. I don't figure anyone could be disappointed in a SIG P220 in any variety they choose IMO, and they do have plenty of them.


----------

